# Synapse owners - does your stem looks like that on your steerer tube



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Extension of another thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/cracked-aluminum-steerer-359622.html









Don't mind the vertical line - it's normal.

When you clamp your stem to your steerer tube, can you make the spacing even at both bolts? It seems that for a given torque, the two halves at the upper bolt always end up closer to one another.

Everything is assembled and torqued to spec.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you torque it alternately until you reach the desired NM? If not, try doing it that way.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

ARPRINCE said:


> Did you torque it alternately until you reach the desired NM? If not, try doing it that way.


I did.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine has the same problem in reverse. I think I remember trying several times to get them equal but it wasn't having it. I'm over it.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> View attachment 318247
> 
> 
> Mine has the same problem in reverse. I think I remember trying several times to get them equal but it wasn't having it. I'm over it.


Stem pointed down from what I see? That would make it consistent with my problem since mine is pointed up. 

Anyone else?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ToiletSiphon said:


> When you clamp your stem to your steerer tube, can you make the spacing even at both bolts? It seems that for a given torque, the two halves at the upper bolt always end up closer to one another.


If I'm not mistaken one band is wider than the other. And it's the narrower band that has the smaller gap.
Makes sense that equal torque would pull them together differently.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Stem pointed down from what I see? That would make it consistent with my problem since mine is pointed up.


I'd call it levelish with the ground, but yes. -17 degree stem pointed down.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

tlg said:


> If I'm not mistaken one band is wider than the other. And it's the narrower band that has the smaller gap.
> Makes sense that equal torque would pull them together differently.


Seems to be the opposite on my picture. I'll take a closer look


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Seems to be the opposite on my picture. I'll take a closer look


Checked my bike. The narrow band has a wider spacing... Not sure I get it.

MMSrepBike, how's yours?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I have the same stem on another bike with even spacing. Same brand and angle anyway. Also have 5 bikes and all are even spacing but this one, all with similar compression plugs that are low enough to fully support both bolts.

Zipp stem by the way, alloy service course. Did get this stem used though, so that could be something. All the rest I've bought new.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

OK I just checked my Synapse. I have the same slight bigger gap at the bottom than the top.

Adding this is not the original stem. It's a 3T ARX but I bought it new several years ago.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

ARPRINCE said:


> OK I just checked my Synapse. I have the same slight bigger gap at the bottom than the top.
> 
> Adding this is not the original stem. It's a 3T ARX but I bought it new several years ago.


Stock expansion plug?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Stock expansion plug?


Yes (star nut).


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> View attachment 318247
> 
> 
> Mine has the same problem in reverse. I think I remember trying several times to get them equal but it wasn't having it. I'm over it.


Well, tried to flip my stem today to see if it was caused by the stem itself. Even with the stem flipped, the spacing is still wider at the bottom. I'm puzzled... Might be caused by the expansion plug?


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Has anyone of you noticed irregular vertical lines on your steerer, like the one circled below? I have two like that on mine and I'm trying to determine if they are just artefacts of Cannondale molding/curing process or if they are resin cracks. Can't be felt with a fingernail, sound fine to the tap test and not visible when the steerer is looked at from the top.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

My Cannondale is nude carbon. That thing would probably give you a heart attack. As in everything looks normal to me.

Seems to me like you're the type of person that should send all of your bikes in to Spyder to be x-rayed just in case. Probably would be worth the cost to you.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> My Cannondale is nude carbon. That thing would probably give you a heart attack. As in everything looks normal to me.
> 
> Seems to me like you're the type of person that should send all of your bikes in to Spyder to be x-rayed just in case. Probably would be worth the cost to you.


I definitely am. I just can't find this service around here.

Just out of curiosity, could you snap a pic of one heart attack inducing section of your bike?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not getting any to come out really good. But if you've seen any nude carbon frames, it's the same. You can see the individual pieces of carbon and seams and all manor of weird shapes. Something like this:


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like they made a frame with all the leftovers they had


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Looks like they made a frame with all the leftovers they had




Mine is for sure cleaner. No woven carbon in sight. I think what you're seeing on the Cervelo are repairs/alterations as well as the bare frame. I believe they patched/filled the hole for the cable stop in the down tube and fixed some minor issues, which is where the visible 3k woven patches are. All of the other stuff though is bare UD carbon from the stock frame.


----------

